# Speed Cubing Chatroom



## Nick A (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so I'm new to cubing and I was searching for a chatroom when I couldn't find one. So I decided to make this site..

Anything could be added to the site like RSS feeds, HTML, youtube videos, etc..

Please post recommendations to improve the site. It's going to improve ALOT over time!

http://www.cubechat.tk


You can log in with any nickname and register later, no password needed. Or type /nick and change your nickname.

Mods on this site will be mods in the chatroom as well, just PM on the forum your chat username.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe you should've looked in the top navigation bar of speedsolving.

--edit--
I forgot I changed the channel associated with it. It should be #rubik.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 29, 2010)

fail:
http://www.freejavachat.com/chat.php?chan=rubik


----------



## Nick A (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so you guys want this site or no? If no, than it's gone.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 30, 2010)

No, keep it. I rather like it.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

i dont mind it but can see it will be dead unless it's advertised in a popular video makers video or sent round facebook to all the cubers you know.


----------



## Nick A (Jan 30, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> i dont mind it but can see it will be dead unless it's advertised in a popular video makers video or sent round facebook to all the cubers you know.



Well you guys are going to have to help with that, I don't know how to make contact with them.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nick A said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont mind it but can see it will be dead unless it's advertised in a popular video makers video or sent round facebook to all the cubers you know.
> ...



or you could run the princeton offence.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 31, 2010)

The 'Chat Room' link in the top navigation bar now redirects to the correct chatroom(#rubik).


----------

